# Dash light bulb replacement



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

I took my 2001 Sentra dash apart to replace some bad light bulbs and found a couple that look like a small blue 22 bullet. Where can I get these at?









:balls:


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

Checked here but does not list the bulbs?
http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/AutomotiveLighting/LampReplacementGuide/AutoLRG-Results.htm


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

you wont find that bulb online. best way is to see if some is parting out there car ask them. even the 02 - 03 will fit in them. mine blew out someone was parting out an 03 i got mine from him. i looked all over the internet and didnt find any.


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

djkid said:


> you wont find that bulb online. best way is to see if some is parting out there car ask them. even the 02 - 03 will fit in them. mine blew out someone was parting out an 03 i got mine from him. i looked all over the internet and didnt find any.


HEY, I ENDED UP BUYING A $9.00 SET OF led BULBS AT WALMART. I just riged them to the base of the light holder and dropped the LED's on the holes in the top of the housing. Looks great. :givebeer:


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

nice did u take any pics. of how u did. it. i might be interested in throwing some led in them .


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

It was easy. I just took the old bulb, cut it off close, may be 1/4 inch from it. If you look close at the base it has three holes running all the way threw it. This is where you run the wires from the wires from the new one you can get at walmart or where ever you can find one you like. The one I got had two square things that has the led's in them. I carefully cut the housing off the led. I took the other end that had the cigarette lighter plug and dismantled it. I ran the two wires from the converter/resister box and ran them in the two holes 180 of each other. Pulled them across the the side and back around to the outside again.( If you look at the original bulb, you can see how they made contact to the circuit board). That's how you want these to look when u r done. I soldered my ends together to keep them from fraying. Then put the base back on the circuit board. If it does not work, try turning the base 180. LED's work only one way. That was it.


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

charlieborg said:


> It was easy. I just took the old bulb,*
> cut it off close,may be 1/4 inch from it.*
> 
> If you look close at the base it has three holes running all the way threw it. This is where you run the wires from the wires from the new one you can get at walmart or where ever you can find one you like. The one I got had two square things that has the led's in them. I carefully cut the housing off the led. I took the other end that had the cigarette lighter plug and dismantled it. I ran the two wires from the converter/resister box and ran them in the two holes 180 of each other. Pulled them across the the side and back around to the outside again.( If you look at the original bulb, you can see how they made contact to the circuit board). That's how you want these to look when u r done. I soldered my ends together to keep them from fraying. Then put the base back on the circuit board. If it does not work, try turning the base 180. LED's work only one way. That was it.


Was susposed to say " cut it off close, may be 1/4 inch from the base socket."


----------



## MrSomeone (Sep 24, 2010)

These bulbs (behind the AC/Heating controls) were out on my 05 Sentra too, so I replaced them with some 14000mcd white LEDs. Some pictures:


----------



## charlieborg (Jul 31, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES! PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AS I DID. I just used blue LED's


----------



## jamesjohn012 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey nice pics.... Good led lights with much colorful...


----------

